# BRIGHTON, (SUSSEX) ANXIETY SOCIAL SUPPORT MEET -24th April



## Lizzz (Aug 6, 2010)

This group is part of Brighton Anxiety Forum and been running for over 4 years and the meets have just been set up again for every 2 weeks.

http://brightonanxietyforum.com/baf/index.php

*Date: Tuesday 24th April 2012*
*Time: 7pm till 9pm.* Then if we wish to head off to a different pub we can!

*Where: Weatherspoons, 27 North street*
http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-post-telegraph

If looking on Google maps its the "for let" building on the corner, before it was a Weatherspoons.

This venue, has an entrance area so you can scan the whole bottom floor, before entering. Being a supportive social meet there is option of non alcoholic drinks and also food (if you wish).

*HOW TO FIND US:*
We will be sitting downstairs with a yellow and blue stuffed fish mascot. Look for a 30 odd year old male. You will be able to survey whole bottom floor in the entrance hall before hand.

Come and join us! It's more a social meet, but one in a supportive environment as we all suffer from anxiety. This is not a therapy, but a social setting, social support is often key part of dealing with mental health issues. We are we are not trained to deal with mental health issues.

Meet post on forum
http://brightonanxietyforum.com/baf/index.php/topic,863.msg3958.html#new


----------



## Lizzz (Aug 6, 2010)

This is tomorrow! We had about 10 people in total, with faces old and new. Really positive messages afterwards, really enjoyable, hope we can do it again!


----------

